# 180 type x replica bumper?



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

where can i find this bumper? i checked out phase 2 motortrend and they have a car on their web site but they don't sell it... they told me it was a fiberglass replica of the 180 type x bumper. any help would be appreciated..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

ProjectH213 said:


> where can i find this bumper? i checked out phase 2 motortrend and they have a car on their web site but they don't sell it... they told me it was a fiberglass replica of the 180 type x bumper. any help would be appreciated..


I havent seen an "exact" replica on the market for awhile now... the closest thing is This at AITracing.com the only difference is the position lights...


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

thanks for the reply but the site you linked me too isn't letting me enter. i keep filling out the information needed and they keep asking me to fill it out again...?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Huh? The picture i on the left mang.... Thats the kit you want... If you want to know prices heres their Info:

AITracing.com
620 Reyes Dr.
Walnut, CA 91789
TEL:909-718-1900


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

that similar but not the one i'm looking for.... go to http://www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/ and its at the top of the page in the left corner... thanks for the help so far.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

call courtesy nissan (www.courtesynissan.com i think thats the site..) and have them get a type x bumper from japan..cant beat OE quality, but it might be a lil pricey..anything for your car right?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

sorry to bump this, but phase2motortrend has the 180sx bumper OEM
http://www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/oemur18tyfrb.html
it is a bit pricey, and the fender peices arent cheap either, but i think its worth it if you want the JDM look.


----------

